# The (Obligatory) Brick Wall Shot - Share Yours



## kundalini

I was scouting locations this weekend for potential spots to shoot some portrait type stuff. I was also trying to find the limits of my new camera by shooting near noon time on a very bright day. After uploading, it seemed I was fixated on brick walls. 

I know in the early days I shot a lot of brick walls for its patterns, textures, colors, perspectives, etc. I'm guessing many here have taken a shot or two of a brick wall themselves for whatever reasons. 

These were what I came back with from my scouting.

Care to share yours?
















































I have used the wall on the right of #4 before.

















Please don't leave me hanging in the wind. Add your brick wall shot.


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## mwcfarms

Jana9FR by Deanna D Chambers, on Flickr

Not a great shot but a brick wall. Lol.


----------



## KenC




----------



## hopdaddy

From a Senior shoot I did last fall


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Not a good shot, but a brick wall and an epic ride.


----------



## kundalini

Just for the record, if anyone is curious...... Block walls are just as welcomed to be posted!


----------



## mwcfarms

Damn you K now I need to go hunting for walls hehe.


----------



## kundalini

They're everywhere Dee.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

kundalini said:


> Just for the record, if anyone is curious...... Block walls are just as welcomed to be posted!



Let me push the envelope, block covered with stucco and vegetation and such?


----------



## Josh66

I actually have very few shots that feature brick walls, lol...

Just messing around while we were waiting for my wife to get her hair cut:



04131107 by J E, on Flickr


----------



## bobnr32

Venice


----------



## Big Mike

Here is one from a wedding last year (or maybe the year before...I'm getting old).
I have a few versions of this shot, this one was my attempt at applying texture.





Same wedding, we shot at a great location that had this beautiful blue wall.


----------



## The_Traveler

Baltimore - Near Broadway and Eastern Avenue, the side of an Ukrainian church







Baltimore - Alley near Fells Point.


----------



## KenC

The_Traveler said:


>



I like this one a lot for its color and composition.  I might do a little perspective correction and maybe lop off the last vent on the left.


----------



## Trever1t

Hue, Vietnam by Trever1t, on Flickr





Hue Palace by Trever1t, on Flickr


----------



## The_Traveler

> I like this one a lot for its color and composition.  I might do a little perspective correction and maybe lop off the last vent on the left.



I think you're right about the perspective, I changed that and reloaded.
I do like all the vents so I decided to keep that one.

Thanks for seeing that.

Lew


----------



## 480sparky

KenC said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this one a lot for its color and composition.  I might do a little perspective correction and maybe lop off the last vent on the left.
Click to expand...


I'd do whatever possible to get rid of that totally distracting guy wire.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

480sparky said:


> KenC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this one a lot for its color and composition.  I might do a little perspective correction and maybe lop off the last vent on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd do whatever possible to get rid of that totally* distracting guy wire*.
Click to expand...


+1 and its shadow


----------



## The_Traveler

I was taking a picture of the guy wire and the brick wall is just background.


----------



## KenC

Never fails - someone tells you to eliminate the thing you thought held the composition together!  At least that's my opinion about the wire (and its shadow).


----------



## The_Traveler

I must admit, I thought they were joking.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

The_Traveler said:


> I must admit, I thought they were joking.



I'm never too serious but truly I thought the wall was the object of desire for this thread and the cable...well nevermind. Forgive please me i'm a nooB anyway


----------



## mishele

Kinda brick....lol


----------



## kundalini




----------



## Trever1t

Cinder-block, stone?  




Angkor Wat by Trever1t, on Flickr


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Brick was thread needs a *BUMP*

How about some power and Telco walls


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

And some water






Conduit


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Rental Brick


----------



## paul85224

I ran into a brick wall once.  It was not pleasant.


----------



## Trever1t

me too...but that's another story


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Holy Brick....







And whats with this stucko block


----------



## kundalini

Topsail Island beach house retaining wall


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Receiving bricks


----------



## 2WheelPhoto




----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Abandoned brick floor


----------



## 2WheelPhoto




----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Since concrete block counts, how 'bout some soul brick.






But lets bend the rules and go with a street.


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## SilverEF88

Here is mine, might be a repeat, my apoligies if so.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## Augphoto

Here's one (to get back on track)


----------



## rokclmb

Here are a few of mine:



Retaining Wall by rokclmb, on Flickr



Brick Pavers by rokclmb, on Flickr



Couragous Downspout by rokclmb, on Flickr



Painted Bricks by rokclmb, on Flickr



New Manatee County Courthouse by rokclmb, on Flickr


----------



## Trever1t

DSC_0892 by Trever1t, on Flickr




tile by Trever1t, on Flickr




Saigon -08-05-2010-075 by Trever1t, on Flickr




Old Vs. New by Trever1t, on Flickr


----------



## kundalini




----------



## Trever1t

^ that looks like a scene from the original War of the Worlds movie.


----------



## kundalini

Trever1t said:


> ^ that looks like a scene from the original War of the Worlds movie.


It's no Orwellian fantasy......


Topsail Towers


----------



## amateuraperture




----------



## 480sparky

Two from the Textures archives


----------



## cnutco

From a recent past shoot...


----------



## Trever1t

nice


----------



## 2WheelPhoto




----------



## Capeesh

with morris dancers !


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

They put a brick wall in the ground for us to DRIVE upon


----------



## focusonguitar

wall by focusonguitar, on Flickr

Built with English Bond. 
A wall in Port Sunlight on the Wirral.


----------



## bruce282

A brick wall in its final days. The entire building was torn down to the steel frame after a fire.

Bruce

F3_B&amp;W-6.jpg by red04wrx, on Flickr


----------



## 480sparky

bruce282 said:


> A brick wall in its final days. The entire building was torn down to the steel frame after a fire.
> 
> Bruce



Don't blame me!


----------



## bruce282

No sweat sparky, it appears the fire started in trash can. A wider shot, it was a 60 year old strip mall.





Bruce

F3_B&amp;W-11.jpg by red04wrx, on Flickr


----------



## Robin Usagani




----------



## FearNothing321

does this count?




Sloppy Joe's by Blue Moon Originals, on Flickr


----------



## Cheikhndao




----------



## APLRR




----------



## jowensphoto

The_Traveler said:


> Baltimore - Near Broadway and Eastern Avenue, the side of an Ukrainian church



I've seen that wall before!


----------



## Tee

Red brick, red hair, red lipstick = hat trick! 








White brick-


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Tee I have to beleive there are bricks in that last pic, i'm simply finding it difficult to spot them =)


----------



## o hey tyler

kundalini said:


> Just for the record, if anyone is curious...... Block walls are just as welcomed to be posted!



Nice penis art you captured in this one. :lmao:


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

^^^^  thats just not right right there


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

bricks.

I'd get locked up taking my avatar bike downtown


----------



## o hey tyler

2WheelPhoto said:


> ^^^^  thats just not right right there



Yeah, I was going to say, I thought this was a "bricks" thread... Not "dicks." 

PS, nice night shot Two Wheel. Did you stand in the exposure near the end of the shutter?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

o hey tyler said:


> 2WheelPhoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^  thats just not right right there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I was going to say, I thought this was a* "bricks" thread... Not "dicks."*
> 
> PS, nice night shot Two Wheel. Did you stand in the exposure near the end of the shutter?
Click to expand...


LMAO!

Actually I set the tripod on timer and got in the pic, jumped out of the pic right before the end of the shutter


----------



## mishele

o hey tyler said:


> kundalini said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just for the record, if anyone is curious...... Block walls are just as welcomed to be posted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice penis art you captured in this one. :lmao:
Click to expand...

How in the world did I miss that!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## analog.universe

Sweet thread revival!

Vertical brick:


----------



## 2WheelPhoto




----------



## bhop

Now Where'd I Put My Drink? by bhop, on Flickr


----------



## OLDSKEWL




----------



## Corto

o hey tyler said:


> kundalini said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just for the record, if anyone is curious...... Block walls are just as welcomed to be posted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice penis art you captured in this one. :lmao:
Click to expand...


----------



## Corto




----------



## Buckster

1





2





3





4





5





6





7


----------



## KenC

Some good stuff in there, Buckster, although of course too many for detailed comments.  Oh, and we all noticed that you sneaked in a creepy doll shot.


----------



## HughGuessWho

2WheelPhoto said:


> kundalini said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just for the record, if anyone is curious...... Block walls are just as welcomed to be posted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me push the envelope, block covered with stucco and vegetation and such?
Click to expand...


On first look, I immediately wondered "what the H3LL is strapped to that girls back?

Just an observation.


----------



## johngpt

Wow, a relatively new theme! Great idea kundalini. Of course, do I have any shots of brick walls? I'm searching back through 78 pages worth of close to 1400 photos at my flickr, and I've finally come up with one! I have lots of stucco walls. I have lots of concrete block walls. But so far, only one wall of brick!






SHE WHO MUST BE OBEYED


----------



## johngpt

Ooh! Found one from '09!


----------



## Stryker




----------



## 2WheelPhoto

HughGuessWho said:


> 2WheelPhoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kundalini said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just for the record, if anyone is curious...... Block walls are just as welcomed to be posted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me push the envelope, block covered with stucco and vegetation and such?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On first look, I immediately wondered "what the H3LL is strapped to that girls back?
> 
> Just an observation.
Click to expand...


Thanks and you're right i'm seeing that now too. It wasn't a question in the motorcycle forum the pic was shot for. Plus my GF is tiny to have a bike on her back


----------



## HughGuessWho

2WheelPhoto said:


> HughGuessWho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2WheelPhoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me push the envelope, block covered with stucco and vegetation and such?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On first look, I immediately wondered "what the H3LL is strapped to that girls back?
> 
> Just an observation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks and you're right i'm seeing that now too. It wasn't a question in the motorcycle forum the pic was shot for. Plus my GF is tiny to have a bike on her back
Click to expand...


I thought it was a Jet Pack. :lmao:


----------



## Robin Usagani




----------



## cgipson1




----------



## kundalini

Friend's house.  In fact, we were having drinks downtown when they got the call their house was on fire.


----------



## mishele




----------



## johngpt

Kundalini, did you take your friends right back out and get them totally zonkered after this?


----------



## brush

Obligatory brick wall...check. Obligatory hot girl...check. Obligatory Harley...check.




IMG_1165 by Bill Rush, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

Can I play, too?

Outside the chemistry building, University of Maryland, College Park.


----------



## kundalini

johngpt said:


> Kundalini, did you take your friends right back out and get them totally zonkered after this?


Indeed!
































.


----------



## 480sparky

brush said:


> Obligatory brick wall...check. Obligatory hot girl...check. Obligatory Harley...check.



Huh?  _What _brick wall?  I don't see a brick wall!


----------



## MLeeK




----------



## brush

480sparky said:


> brush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obligatory brick wall...check. Obligatory hot girl...check. Obligatory Harley...check.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?  _What _brick wall?  I don't see a brick wall!
Click to expand...


Just keep staring, you'll find it!


----------



## 480sparky

brush said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obligatory brick wall...check. Obligatory hot girl...check. Obligatory Harley...check.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?  _What _brick wall?  I don't see a brick wall!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just keep staring, you'll find it!
Click to expand...


Oh.... it's one of the _trick _photos!  Like if you stare at it long enough, something like a giraffe will show up.....


----------



## mommy-medic

There is an abandoned loading doc near me that is awesome for shooting! (the pics including the kids in them in this set were taken as darkness fell with manual focus, so I was ecstatic to get these. Can't wait to go back this summer).

And no penis art.


----------



## johngpt

brush said:


> Obligatory brick wall...check. Obligatory hot girl...check. Obligatory Harley...check.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1165 by Bill Rush, on Flickr



Obligatory drool... check!


----------



## mishele




----------



## johngpt

Mishele. Wow.


----------



## JustinL

ohh i have some of these!


----------



## OLDSKEWL




----------



## johngpt

JustinL said:


>



Excellent focus and choice of aperture.


----------



## Corto

mishele said:


>




Outstanding.


----------



## Tony S

Had to dig deep to find something with brick walls in it, living in a small logging community wood is the building product of choice.


----------



## Josh220




----------



## johngpt

Josh, those are grossly spectacular!


----------



## johngpt

CB-334E


----------



## Josh66

2012021405 by J E, on Flickr

I wanted to get closer, but I was afraid someone would think I was trying to take pictures of someone undressing or something.


----------



## johngpt

And here's the Obligatory Brick House !!!!!! 






Turn up your volume...


:mrgreen:


----------



## mishele

Josh220 said:


>



I'm wigged out....lol Is that gum?!! lol I've seen walls like this at amusement parks.


----------



## Josh220

johngpt said:


> Josh, those are grossly spectacular!



Thanks! 



mishele said:


> I'm wigged out....lol Is that gum?!! lol I've seen walls like this at amusement parks.



Yes it is  

This is the original "gum wall." There are many out there now, but the original is in Seattle, WA. It's on the wall of an old theatre, where patrons used to stick their gum when they were fed up with waiting in line. They used to place a piece of gum on the wall and stick a coin to it. The gum tradition has continued, but the coin ended up being lost- although if you look closely, some people still follow the old tradition. They scraped it a few times, but the gum would return with a vengeance, so eventually they left it. It's now a world-famous tourist attraction (the second most germ infested tourist location in the world after the Blarney Stone). It's a few inches thick in some areas.


----------



## Tony S

... the gum wall is colorful and it has a smell of it's own.   It is a common dare amongst the intoxicated and college crowd to touch it with your tongue... ewwwwe


----------



## bentcountershaft

mishele said:


>



I love this shot so I nominated it for pic of the month.


----------



## flatflip

A street and a wall from Jefferson, TX.


----------



## mishele

bentcountershaft said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this shot so I nominated it for pic of the month.
Click to expand...

WOW....thanks!!!


----------



## johngpt

laura's geese


----------



## LaFoto

192_Walk2_TreKronor von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




344_Venedig von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




375_Venedig von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




441_Perge von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0202_Troja_uralte Stadtmauer von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0249_Ephesus von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Corinna, beautiful shots.


----------



## FSJeffo

These are the ruins where a large part of the movie Catch 22 was filmed. Also one of my very first attempts at PP using Elements...



JM


----------



## johngpt

figurine in blue and other eccentric yard decorations




Honestly, there really is a brick wall in there!


----------



## OLDSKEWL




----------



## Buckster




----------



## 2WheelPhoto




----------



## kamelean

Baby Tomato by kamelean, on Flickr


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

^^^^^ ready to be sliced and fried =)


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

bummmmmp  to the top!


----------



## Rawshooter

~ Don


----------



## johngpt

2WheelPhoto said:


> bummmmmp  to the top!



Now *she's* a brick house!


----------



## vipgraphx

I while back I did a photo shoot of a old western town. I originally posted the HDR version but for this thread I used one of my brackets to post NO HDR.
This was the middle bracketed shot. I adjust the levels and contrast in photoshop




brick wall by VIPGraphX, on Flickr




gaspumpcropped2 by VIPGraphX, on Flickr




wall2cropped2 by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


----------



## Alex_B

2WheelPhoto said:


> kundalini said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just for the record, if anyone is curious...... Block walls are just as welcomed to be posted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me push the envelope, block covered with stucco and vegetation and such?
Click to expand...


That is one huge backpack!


----------



## LaFoto

Alex_B said:


> That is one huge backpack!


  And she carries it without ANY effort at all! Wow, eh? 

  OK, some more brick wall here:




0134_wsz-framed von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr 

 Or chimneys, for that matter  




0181_wsz-framed von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr  

Or whole house



 
0297_wsz-framed von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr  

Soon-to-be-torn-down brick walls?



 
0816_wsz-framed von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## apples

brick by hyaluronidase, on Flickr


----------



## OLDSKEWL




----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Its Katie =)


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

And oh my, one of the other client ladies took my pic on HER bike....no light but a brick wall heh. And it was funny watching her almost drop my 70-200!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Pic of my assisant as we set up before a shoot


----------



## 2WheelPhoto




----------



## 2WheelPhoto

bump lets see the brick


----------



## kyleweeks522

Sick bricklaying job!


----------



## GnipGnop

Don't do it by Gn!pGnop, on Flickr


----------



## dxqcanada

Evergreen (Don Valley) Brick Works


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

another of my assistant and GF


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Bright sunny day - 2 vivitar flashes and bricks everywhere, even on the street!


----------



## johngpt

Nicely done 2wheel. And good to see that they've all got helmets, jackets, boots.


----------



## Josh220

Cool shot. I would work on the halos a bit more though.


----------



## fenderjaguar

My obligatory brick wall shot.


----------



## johngpt

Justin, very cool.


----------



## Skhigh

My class (me and one other guy) took a field trip to downtown Nashville. Our teacher (dude on the right) brought us to this cool brick wall. I liked the BW better..


----------



## 2WheelPhoto




----------



## o hey tyler

fenderjaguar said:


> View attachment 6904 My obligatory brick wall shot.



Looks like you have noclip mode turned on!


----------



## AlanE

BrickYard by Nokinrocks, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Lovely light there AlanE.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto




----------



## KenC

AlanE said:


> BrickYard by Nokinrocks, on Flickr



Nice, but better with the sky cropped out.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Setting up lights on a brick wall, my assistant is busy


----------



## AlanE

KenC said:


> AlanE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrickYard by Nokinrocks, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, but better with the sky cropped out.
Click to expand...


Better?




BrickYard (revised w/crop) by Nokinrocks, on Flickr


----------



## KenC

Yeah, it is to me, but what really counts is whether it works for you.


----------



## AlanE

I like the roof lines on the non crop but the cropped version does put an emphasis on the wall. I'm on the fence (wall) with which is better, I actually like both versions... Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## rgregory1965

View attachment 9251


----------



## johngpt

AlanE said:


> I like the roof lines on the non crop but the cropped version does put an emphasis on the wall. I'm on the fence (wall) with which is better, I actually like both versions... Thanks for the feedback.


If I hadn't already seen your original, I'd have liked the cropped version just fine. But I did see the original, and I miss those roof lines. I think they're an important aspect of the composition.


----------



## AlanE

I'm kind of leaning that way myself... Thanks John.


----------



## DangerMau5

A shot of my son.


----------



## IByte

Mark1983 said:
			
		

> anyone know this Spanish photographer?
> 
> PACO ESTEVE - Photography


Yeah it's called stop spamming and open a new thread in off topic forum stupid idiot!!!


----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## 2WheelPhoto

bumppppppppppppppppppp

Run up on this spooky sum-biatch on a back road...farmer kicked me off before i got good shots. The cracks in the columns are real not photochopped in


----------



## johngpt

Cool place. Might be worth sneaking back.


----------



## Tuffythepug

Lots of walls.   I guess one more won't hurt.    From last week.  a Knights of Columbus memorial out in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

2WheelPhoto said:


> bumppppppppppppppppppp
> 
> Run up on this spooky sum-biatch on a back road...farmer kicked me off before i got good shots. The cracks in the columns are real not photochopped in





johngpt said:


> Cool place. Might be worth sneaking back.



If was out in a farmers field. I thought he was going to shoot me and had to agree with him and leave quick.  I can't believe the rural folks of TN wouldn't demand this old school be taken down for safety reasons although its out in the middle of nowhere.  I suspect the land owner bought the property with the abandoned building on it, and deterioration has worsened over time.


----------



## johngpt

2WheelPhoto said:


> 2WheelPhoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> If was out in a farmers field. I thought he was going to shoot me and had to agree with him and leave quick.  I can't believe the rural folks of TN wouldn't demand this old school be taken down for safety reasons although its out in the middle of nowhere.  I suspect the land owner bought the property with the abandoned building on it, and deterioration has worsened over time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, maybe not such a good idea to sneak back!
Click to expand...


----------



## bentcountershaft

Spirit of Jefferson and Riverfront 024a by bentcountershaft, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Bent! Just noticed your signature. Freeway Jam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:mrgreen:


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

outtake (my assistant and I setting up)


----------



## IByte

2WheelPhoto said:
			
		

> outtake (my assistant and I setting up)



Lol that looks like a flashpoint monolight


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

IByte said:


> 2WheelPhoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> outtake (my assistant and I setting up)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol that looks like a flashpoint monolight
Click to expand...


NOOOOOOOOOO  * Elinchrom* FTW!

I use Elinchrom and Profoto


----------



## Jaemie

Thanks to 2WheelPhoto for turning me on to this thread.   Here are two of mine:

View attachment 16767


----------



## greyelm




----------



## j28Photography




----------



## 2WheelPhoto




----------



## IByte

2WheelPhoto said:


> bumppppppppppppppppppp
> 
> Run up on this spooky sum-biatch on a back road...farmer kicked me off before i got good shots. The cracks in the columns are real not photochopped in



O
M
G
All I am thinking is a murder mystery.  Is anyone else thinking of Scooby Doo?
I really like old buildings like that.  It's a shame they don't have the money to repair it.


----------



## IByte

2WheelPhoto said:


> IByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2WheelPhoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> outtake (my assistant and I setting up)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol that looks like a flashpoint monolight
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOO  * Elinchrom* FTW!
> 
> I use Elinchrom and Profoto
Click to expand...



oh you got the nice toys lol.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

they're ebay deals! except the profoto stuff, my studio professor hooked me up with it on the cheap


----------



## 2WheelPhoto




----------



## 2WheelPhoto

bump to top~  lets see some bricks


----------



## theraven

Here is mine...




Primera by ravenphotography2012, on Flickr


----------



## ronlane

Since it's close to halloween, here is mine.




IMG_6185 by Ron_Lane, on Flickr


----------



## bentcountershaft

IMG_9419b by bentcountershaft, on Flickr


----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## LaFoto

207_Berlin von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




236_Neulietzegöricke von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




257_Neulietzegöricke von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




267_OderbruchHouse von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




289_ChorinMonestary von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




291_ChorinMonestary von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




292_ChorinMonestary von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




296_ChorinMonestary von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




298_ChorinMonestary von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Lotta brick over there in Europe...


----------



## mishele




----------



## dbvirago




----------



## deeky

Here's my brick wall.  Shot a while ago.




IMG_0074a1 by breckmiller, on Flickr


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

*shameless* BUMpppppp


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

ambient only was allowed


----------



## desmondlewissmith

brickwall by desmondlewissmith, on Flickr


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

desmondlewissmith said:


> <a href="brickwall | Flickr - Photo Sharing!" title="brickwall by desmondlewissmith, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8229/8576883506_5435a46bd4.jpg" width="326" height="500" alt="brickwall"></a>



assist because she's so pretty:


----------



## bc_steve

This is in Kathmandu, Nepal where the power goes out every day, sometimes for up to 16 hours.  It made me smile 




bhaktapur by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

My dear friend Katie and her Duc


----------



## Pallycow

I have no brick wall shots.  I fail.  :-(


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Pallycow said:


> I have no brick wall shots.  I fail.  :-(



Look closely. I even found a reflection of brick in the shades of an outtake pic!


----------



## LaFoto




----------



## johngpt

Pallycow said:


> I have no brick wall shots.  I fail.  :-(


I hear ya man. We have a serious brick deficiency where I am.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

The bricks are invisible =)


----------



## 2WheelPhoto




----------



## DorkSterr

The Distillery Historic District #2 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!



The Distillery Historic District | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## mpasq66

Nothin' great, just seeing what my new 11-16 was going to do in the corners...


----------



## bc_steve

I hope you enjoy that lens, I really like mine!


----------



## KmH

Whoa!
Totally missed this thread.
Here's a brick wall:

Door to Nowhere


----------



## texkam

Fun with brick.


----------



## KmH

A framed brick wall:

Parallel Parking


----------



## johngpt

Keith, great angle.


----------



## bc_steve

kathmandu by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## minicoop1985

^^ I find that rather humbling. Excellent shot.

Quite the masonry here:




PA020098 by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## acparsons




----------



## ruifo

No Smoking / No Fumar by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto




----------



## johngpt

Finally got a shot with a brick wall. I don't get around many of these and found this one in Arizona.







standing on THE corner in winslow arizona





.


----------



## limr

And a Paul Simpon reference to go with it! 

If I knew about this trhead, I'd long forgotten about it. I can do brick. We've got more than our share here in the northeast.




Day 293 - Ceramic on brick by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Day 179 - Mushroom by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Day 154 - Cog by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Day 144 - Wall cat by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

And one more (for now!)




Day 140 - Flowers and statue by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

You're an absolute brick Leonore!


----------



## limr

Is it bad that I can't get Rick James out of my head now?


----------



## Stradawhovious

Here's from way back when I first started taking photography "seriously".

I thought I was awesome.  [insert wild laughter here]

This was one of the least offensive photos I took during that "I have a good camera, therefore Im a good photographer" period.


----------



## LCLimages

This was from a senior session a few years ago.  I think the building doesn't exist anymore.


----------



## Scatterbrained

Tetris Anyone? by tltichy, on Flickr​


----------



## johngpt

window in old town




You're now going to be subjected to various renderings of the same shot, from my playing in snapseed...
This is the only brick wall I know.
.


----------



## Fred Berg




----------



## Philmar

Ganesh by Phil Marion, on Flickr




awaiting execution on market day- Djenne, Mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr

fading abandoned Brooklyn warehouse by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Tired tourists - Forbidden City, Beijing by Phil Marion, on Flickr




fading abandonned Brooklyn warehouse by Phil Marion, on Flickr




pee and salt shall not mix - sign on a building made of salt brick by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Yemeni architecture - Sana&#x27;a, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## KmH

One near and dear to my heart:


----------



## Philmar

how about bricks spelling out ''brick''' ??




brick of bricks by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

bench at the range


.


----------



## LaFoto

BrickWall_Lübeck by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Beauty takes root against all the odds - Wat Mai Buddhist temple, Luang Prabang by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Graffiti of Paris by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

old cigarette wall advert in Vieux Quebec by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## TammyCampbell

I feel like a jinx nearly  every barn I've taken a photo of has been.  Knocked down  including this old house with the blue car..


----------



## TammyCampbell

One more.. In my town


----------



## johngpt

window in old town


.


----------



## Philmar

Architectural detail - Summer Palace, Beijing by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jinx703x




----------



## funwitha7d

not every ones cup of tea but quite nice I think, from a town called Timaru


----------



## funwitha7d

this is a building in Dunedin


----------



## johngpt

jinx703x said:


> View attachment 98524


Superb catch of a marvelous work.


----------



## funwitha7d

another Dunedin building


----------



## funwitha7d

*on the side of a cathedral in Parnell Auckland*


----------



## Philmar

Spadina Avenue pigeon by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Building opposite Ontario Heritage Centre - Doors Open 2015 by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Annex living by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Facade of what was once Marty Millionaire&#x27;s - Queen St. East, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## DM Larson

Pueblo Bonita at Chaco Canyon by Daniel Larson, on Flickr


----------



## steveWFL

*bump*

Man wow, I leave the forum a few years and this thread goes to the wayside?

c'mon man, let's revive this Obligatory Brick Wall thread with some photos


----------



## KmH

You go first.


----------



## johngpt

Here in New Mexico, brick isn't a common item in construction. We have adobe and we have stucco, and we have stone. There is one building with a brick side in Albuquerque's old town, and I've posted several images of it. And I had come across one wall in Bernalillo out the back door of a restaurant. My obligatory brick wall photos are played out.
But if I should come across one, I'll be sure to be back!


----------



## TrolleySwag

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## tpuma

[url=https://flic.kr/p/MqFtiZ]
	

Bricks by Tom Puma, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/Nkj9vW]
	

Iron staircase by Tom Puma, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## denada

olympus xa with ilford delta 400


----------



## johngpt

I think I rented the wrong room


.


----------



## jcdeboever

Fujifilm XT2, XF18-55mm

1.




2.


 

3.


----------



## jcdeboever

XP2, 60mm

1. 117?




2. Bad shape


----------



## snowbear

DSC_7008.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## jcdeboever

Minolta Maxxum 9, 70-210 f/4 beer can, Kodak Portra 160. Ann Arbor, Main Street


----------



## Peeb

johngpt said:


> I think I rented the wrong room
> 
> 
> .


Did not see that one coming  (I guess neither did he- until too late!)


----------



## jcdeboever

Peeb said:


> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I rented the wrong room
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Did not see that one coming  (I guess neither did he- until too late!)
Click to expand...

That is a cool shot on so many levels


----------



## jcdeboever

Canon AE1, 50mm f3.5 macro, TriX




Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## jcdeboever

Downtown Jackson, Michigan. These were stuffed away in an alley. Stumbled across them, long forgotten until this day of exposure on TriX .

1. Race field corner




2. race corner detail, +2 ec




3. Detail Driver


----------



## jcdeboever

Minolta Maxuum 9, 35-70 f4 mini beercan, TriX, box speed.

Detroit Alley Way, Downtown, real seedy, take a chance, hid away spot. Wonderful graffiti. I had an encounter in this alley, three men up to no good for sure, soon two more came up. Drug users, homeless, and thugs occupied this darkway. I went in anyway. The guys said, "why ain't you finna take some pics of them nasty homeless roach's"? I said, "I don't take pics of people that appear to be at a disadvantage and besides, y'all are a way better subject, I came to shoot you". They just looked at me for a moment, and said, "you can locate with our permission but ain't no shooting of us going down here". So I said cool, "I can render these walls then, too bad because y'all are steel and would look righteous in black & white film". They said, " cracker Oppie, you be crazy, dog, render your s*it up against that brick b*tch". "Then you can give me that camera when your done!" I said, "man, you don't want this camera, it has film in it... what are you going to do with it? sell it for like $5.00"? They all started laughing at me. They said, "you be some real oppie cracker s**t with some low hangin steel". I said, " my brothers from the Purples tell Oppie this s**t all the time". "Aunt Bee said you should let me take some pics of you but unfortunately, I don't have any sandwiches in a sack to give you, I know all y'all like sacks...." One guy said, "that M****r F****r is Andy dog", and another said, "yeah but this alley ain't in Mayberry dog."  Anyway, that was the jist of it but went on for a while and turned into momma jokes and the like. Good times but I failed to get any pics of great subjects. I got some number of my new friends and hope to capture them in the future. All the numbers worked too. I called them not long after I left. They are calling me Andy now.... You be Andy in the alley b***h now. The one dude said, "man you look like the police bra" LOL

1.




2.




3.




4.


----------



## oldhippy




----------



## jcdeboever

TriX, Pushed 1600HC110, Rapid Fixer, Canoscan 8800f. Minolta Maxxum 9, 35-70 mini beercan. Sorry if I bore you but I love brick wall art in the city. I remember being commissioned to do those a few times and they are really fun in that your able to work on a huge canvas. So, I am drawn to them and take snapshots of them. I really do try to present them in the best manner as I have a great deal of respect for the hard working artists. I was recently told by a professional photographer that I was ripping off an artist by taking pics like these. Rather than get into a debate, I simply agreed with him and told him I need all the help I can get. I love the skill, location variance in relation to commerce, and such. Some of the best art is in no man land but hey, you only live once.

1.




2.




3. My mothers favorite image. She see's it every time I take her to Greek town Casino. We park, and go in for a slice of pizza at pizza popalis. she always gets a shot and a beer too. Scotch and a draft chaser.


----------



## zulu42

jcdeboever said:


> Downtown Jackson, Michigan. These were stuffed away in an alley. Stumbled across them, long forgotten until this day of exposure on TriX .
> 
> 1. Race field corner
> View attachment 150697
> 
> 2. race corner detail, +2 ec
> View attachment 150698
> 
> 3. Detail Driver
> View attachment 150700



What are these? Paintings on a wall in an alley? They're awesome! "A-Ha" video, anyone?




jcdeboever said:


> Minolta Maxuum 9, 35-70 f4 mini beercan, TriX, box speed.
> 
> Detroit Alley Way, Downtown, real seedy, take a chance, hid away spot. Wonderful graffiti. I had an encounter in this alley, three men up to no good for sure, soon two more came up. Drug users, homeless, and thugs occupied this darkway. I went in anyway. The guys said, "why ain't you finna take some pics of them nasty homeless roach's"? I said, "I don't take pics of people that appear to be at a disadvantage and besides, y'all are a way better subject, I came to shoot you". They just looked at me for a moment, and said, "you can locate with our permission but ain't no shooting of us going down here". So I said cool, "I can render these walls then, too bad because y'all are steel and would look righteous in black & white film". They said, " cracker Oppie, you be crazy, dog, render your s*it up against that brick b*tch". "Then you can give me that camera when your done!" I said, "man, you don't want this camera, it has film in it... what are you going to do with it? sell it for like $5.00"? They all started laughing at me. They said, "you be some real oppie cracker s**t with some low hangin steel". I said, " my brothers from the Purples tell Oppie this s**t all the time". "Aunt Bee said you should let me take some pics of you but unfortunately, I don't have any sandwiches in a sack to give you, I know all y'all like sacks...." One guy said, "that M****r F****r is Andy dog", and another said, "yeah but this alley ain't in Mayberry dog."  Anyway, that was the jist of it but went on for a while and turned into momma jokes and the like. Good times but I failed to get any pics of great subjects. I got some number of my new friends and hope to capture them in the future. All the numbers worked too. I called them not long after I left. They are calling me Andy now.... You be Andy in the alley b***h now. The one dude said, "man you look like the police bra" LOL
> 
> 1.
> View attachment 150726
> 
> 2.
> View attachment 150727
> 
> 3.
> View attachment 150728
> 
> 4.
> View attachment 150729




Low hangin' steel, fo sho! Are you a big dude? I would never have the fortitude to approach people like that.

The story is so great that it takes attention away from these great photos!

You have a real talent/skill/perseverance in finding subject matter.


----------



## jcdeboever

zulu42 said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Downtown Jackson, Michigan. These were stuffed away in an alley. Stumbled across them, long forgotten until this day of exposure on TriX .
> 
> 1. Race field corner
> View attachment 150697
> 
> 2. race corner detail, +2 ec
> View attachment 150698
> 
> 3. Detail Driver
> View attachment 150700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are these? Paintings on a wall in an alley? They're awesome! "A-Ha" video, anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Minolta Maxuum 9, 35-70 f4 mini beercan, TriX, box speed.
> 
> Detroit Alley Way, Downtown, real seedy, take a chance, hid away spot. Wonderful graffiti. I had an encounter in this alley, three men up to no good for sure, soon two more came up. Drug users, homeless, and thugs occupied this darkway. I went in anyway. The guys said, "why ain't you finna take some pics of them nasty homeless roach's"? I said, "I don't take pics of people that appear to be at a disadvantage and besides, y'all are a way better subject, I came to shoot you". They just looked at me for a moment, and said, "you can locate with our permission but ain't no shooting of us going down here". So I said cool, "I can render these walls then, too bad because y'all are steel and would look righteous in black & white film". They said, " cracker Oppie, you be crazy, dog, render your s*it up against that brick b*tch". "Then you can give me that camera when your done!" I said, "man, you don't want this camera, it has film in it... what are you going to do with it? sell it for like $5.00"? They all started laughing at me. They said, "you be some real oppie cracker s**t with some low hangin steel". I said, " my brothers from the Purples tell Oppie this s**t all the time". "Aunt Bee said you should let me take some pics of you but unfortunately, I don't have any sandwiches in a sack to give you, I know all y'all like sacks...." One guy said, "that M****r F****r is Andy dog", and another said, "yeah but this alley ain't in Mayberry dog."  Anyway, that was the jist of it but went on for a while and turned into momma jokes and the like. Good times but I failed to get any pics of great subjects. I got some number of my new friends and hope to capture them in the future. All the numbers worked too. I called them not long after I left. They are calling me Andy now.... You be Andy in the alley b***h now. The one dude said, "man you look like the police bra" LOL
> 
> 1.
> View attachment 150726
> 
> 2.
> View attachment 150727
> 
> 3.
> View attachment 150728
> 
> 4.
> View attachment 150729
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Low hangin' steel, fo sho! Are you a big dude? I would never have the fortitude to approach people like that.
> 
> The story is so great that it takes attention away from these great photos!
> 
> You have a real talent/skill/perseverance in finding subject matter.
Click to expand...

they are on a finished brick wall.

I am a rather large man, nothing  special but been told I am intimidating. Large as in over weight but I have lost a lot of weight but I am broad, long arms. I can handle myself very well and I suppose the confidence comes out but reality is that I love people and treat them with respect no matter what their walk in life is. I didn't mean to distract the photos but wanted to communicate the challenges one may face in getting an image on the street, inner city. My heart is in the right place and I believe it carries me.  

Sent from my [device_name] using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## zulu42

Perhaps you nailed it in your last line there: your heart is in the right place. Most people can sense that. You probably disarmed them with a genuine, warm smile from the get go. I also can see feeling much more comfortable in a seedy area carrying my AE-1 with a 50mm rather than a DSLR with a hooded 70-300. Another reason I need to get that AE-1 out. I nearly bought a roll for it on a whim the other day.

Interesting that a fellow photog views photos of street art as a "rip off". I disagree. I actually had an internal conversation along those lines while I was viewing some of your images. The images are striking, in part because the artwork is striking. But the images are photographs of street art in context. A mural above a dirty sidewalk. A man walking. He looks uneasy, as if he's walking in front of a giant fist. Coincidentally, he's walking in front of a giant fist. Architecture, industrial design, commissioned  murals, it's all art. I mean, geez, if I take a photo of an interesting building, am I ripping off the architect? A good photograph of a Ferrari is a striking photo partly because the artist designed a striking car.

As always, enjoyed the photographs.


----------



## katsrevenge

I think this is the only brick wall I've every photographed. It was just odd, no reason for there to be numbers. 



EndofSummer by https://www.flickr.com/photos/katsrevenge/, on Flickr

Olympus PEN with a c mount lens.


----------



## Philmar

Building #3 - Liberty West Village by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## smoke665

jcdeboever said:


> I didn't mean to distract the photos but wanted to communicate the challenges one may face in getting an image on the street, inner city. My heart is in the right place and I believe it carries me.



Said it before and say it again JC you never cease to leave me shaking my head in amazement. You are one crazy A$$ dude, but your wall art images are out of the park good!!!


----------



## Jamesaz

About post# 269 and the rip off comment: In my neighborhood there was a car wash with a mural. It's now a Starbucks and the mural is gone. I spoke with a guy who paints street murals (not the car wash painter) and his take is " it comes with the territory, walls come and go". Maybe it's just photographers that are concerned with the permanence of their work.


----------



## zulu42

A lot of artists of different media are concerned with permanence, not just photographers of course. But I see what you mean about a mural artist.

Some sculptors make amazing sand sculptures at the beach. Maybe some of those same guys cast their other work in bronze.


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Philmar

Earthquake ravaged entrance to the Mingun Pahtodawgyi - Mingun, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Outside the walls of the Mandalay Royal Palace - Mandalay, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Old shrine in ancient stupa - Old Bagan, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

Alley, Bryan OH


----------



## SamSW

Hope this is enough brick:


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## smoke665

jcdeboever said:


> View attachment 151171



I'd really like to see this one in color.


----------



## jcdeboever

smoke665 said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 151171
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd really like to see this one in color.
Click to expand...

Ain't happening, TriX


----------



## smoke665

jcdeboever said:


> smoke665 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 151171
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd really like to see this one in color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ain't happening, TriX
Click to expand...


Shame as I suspect the color would add much to the character of the wall.


----------



## jcdeboever

smoke665 said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smoke665 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 151171
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd really like to see this one in color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ain't happening, TriX
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shame as I suspect the color would add much to the character of the wall.
Click to expand...

There really was no color to speak of. Dark brown brick, white lettering.


----------



## zulu42

AAAA


----------



## jcdeboever

XT2, 56 1.2R


----------



## RowdyRay

Does this count?


----------



## johngpt

Alas, I find I am still severely deficient of brick.
Here in New Mexico we have stucco. We have adobe. We have stone.
But, very little brick.


----------



## SamSW

McLean, Texas


----------



## SamSW

johngpt said:


> Alas, I find I am still severely deficient of brick.
> Here in New Mexico we have stucco. We have adobe. We have stone.
> But, very little brick.



Take a trip to Texas.  It seems quite prevalent over there!


----------



## johngpt

SamSW said:


> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alas, I find I am still severely deficient of brick.
> Here in New Mexico we have stucco. We have adobe. We have stone.
> But, very little brick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take a trip to Texas.  It seems quite prevalent over there!
Click to expand...


----------



## Philmar

Old Venice exposed- Venice by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## jcdeboever

TriX 120, expired


----------



## SquarePeg

jcdeboever said:


> TriX 120, expired



Interesting take on this theme!


----------



## johngpt

Finally posted this to Flickr, and so I'm able to post here.
This bit of brick wall is under a stair and quite plain, but that early morning the light was slanting in and between the glow and the shadows, couldn't resist.
Of course thinking of this theme here at TPF.




morning light on the brick wall

.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I do that too, John...see a subject and think of the appropriate forum theme here also. Did you think about cloning the conduit out?


----------



## zulu42

johngpt said:


> Finally posted this to Flickr, and so I'm able to post here.
> This bit of brick wall is under a stair and quite plain, but that early morning the light was slanting in and between the glow and the shadows, couldn't resist.
> Of course thinking of this theme here at TPF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> morning light on the brick wall
> 
> .



I quite like the curves in the shadows ... and the conduit! @ Dean


----------



## johngpt

Dean_Gretsch said:


> I do that too, John...see a subject and think of the appropriate forum theme here also. Did you think about cloning the conduit out?


I had Dean, but decided I rather liked it as it was on the 1/3 of frame and contributed to the shadows and to the general dereliction. You might be surprised at the amount of cloning that was done to leave the conduit pipe standing alone as would a lone tree be on a minimalist landscape.


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## johngpt

jcdeboever said:


> View attachment 168018


What a fantastic piece you caught!


----------



## RowdyRay

Wow. Very cool.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## johngpt

Dean_Gretsch said:


> View attachment 168700


Nice catch Dean. Any particular reason you chose to leave it as dark as it is?


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Thanks, John. No particular reason. This was taken in the shade and I am sure my settings were not great as we were driving around and happened to see the Ibis. I took the photo from inside a vehicle in the middle of the street.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Hmmm...should have edited/cropped out the right side of this oneI blame jet lag


----------



## johngpt

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Hmmm...should have edited/cropped out the right side of this oneI blame jet lag


Next dog we get will be named Jet Lag. I intend to blame him for a lot of stuff. 
Saw your response to my question about your other photo. Understand completely.


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Derrel

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Hmmm...should have edited/cropped out the right side of this oneI blame jet lag



LEAVING in the very tips of the shrub/tree gives the viewer a slight locational clue... I dunno..you could crop, or clone, as desired..and see if the removal would help...


----------



## johngpt

Fred von den Berg said:


> View attachment 170627


Nice isolation of the yellow daffodil against the green and purple.


----------



## LRLala




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## stapo49

Wall of the Rings



Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever

stapo49 said:


> Wall of the RingsView attachment 176551
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Wonderful color


----------



## MartinCrabtree

This is representative of what's on the other side.


----------



## webestang64

Pentax MX 50mm Fuji Provia cross in C-41


----------



## Philmar

Hanging out at the Beer Store - Toronto Pride Parade by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## oldhippy

At The Wall


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F3HP, 50mm f/2, Kodak Ultramax 400


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## johngpt

morning encounter

.


----------



## Space Face




----------



## Gardyloo




----------



## paigew

The OG brick wall, built by the native Pueblo people of Mesa Verde. Approx 800 years old.


----------



## Derrel




----------



## Tropicalmemories

Many of these 'brick wall shots" are way too good - I thought the classic brick wall shot was just a plain photo of a brick wall to test edge to edge lens sharpness ..... but we have subjects, composition, creativity - all this is heresy in the field of brock eall photography.


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever

Derrel said:


> View attachment 197061



Excellent control of DOF


----------



## Derrel

jcdeboever said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 197061
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent control of DOF
Click to expand...


Thanks for noticing. I focused by hand using the 85 mm f/1.4 af-d. I closed down one third stop from F 2.8.


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------

